# Unfortunate recordings



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are some examples of great music that was produced or recorded poorly?


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

This is a good topic . 

I'm always frustrated at the way things are recorded and end up listening to music with better recordings instead of my favorite music. 

Led Zeppelin spent a lot of time getting there instruments to sound a certain way but there recordings sound dirty to me . 

Early Rush sounded pretty good verses the newer stuff .

The later Steely Dan is good .

I was listening to Robert Cray - I was warned from 1992 the other day and the recording is amazing ! 









Most music is recorded poorly :hissyfit:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

The first Blue Oyster Cult album is horribly recorded


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought the Santana Live DVD recorded in DTS 5.1 several years back. I was so excited to hear it. Got home, popped it in & was shocked. Took it straight back & got my money back.


----------

